
Summary: Sinfonia, A New Paradigm for Building Scalable Distributed Systems - mad44
http://muratbuffalo.blogspot.com/2011/03/sinfonia-new-paradigm-for-building.html
======
ajays
Discussion in the other HN thread:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2294188>

